# Chestnut Antler plus Ebony



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I started from a big chestnut antler and after many days carving with my knife, rasp and a lot of sand-paper, came out this small but agile and efficacious slingshot. I applied a piece of african ebony that I worked as cabochons.It measures: lenght 13 cm. - Outer forks 10 cm. - Inner forks 6 cm. - Weight 71 grams. - I like it, it can be hidden in one's hand and I find it very accurate. Not many love small palm cattys, but actually it fits very well in my big hands. I banded with TB gold 20mm and tied with a magnetic pouch (by Ray). Hope you like it. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning Bob. You get better and better each day.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

brianmitchell66 said:


> Absolutely stunning Bob. You get better and better each day.


Thanks Brian!


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

If their this good now , imagine what they'll be like this time next year , mind boggles , definitely looking forward to seeing them .


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

fantastic natural ,beautifull work


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

With everyone making such great slingshots we need to start up the SSOTM again. Anyone remember that?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mates. NatFork what is the SSOTM? I don't know...


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

probably a poll of candidates worthy of being voted upon to receive the honor of SlingShot Of The Month

you know who i'd vote for ahahah


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

SSOTM = slingshot of the month .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Slingshot of the month? It would be nice and stimulating for everybody, that's a good idea!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats an excellent idea,ssotm


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sweet u did a good job!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You are making me want to move to Italy, well I always wanted to go back to the area, but you have given me a new reason









I love those slingshots of yours

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Exellent as always Bob..







....Jim


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> SSOTM = slingshot of the month .


Good idea ! but I think it would be hard to choose sometimes (except this month ! beautiful work Mr. Bob!)


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I thank you all for your appreciation, I'm really glad you like it. Best, Bob.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Bob Fionda,
Just like the Italian sport cars, simple the best designs. This is a great design as well in slinshots. Bella creatione... Saludos







.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

What a beautiful work of art. 
The photos are well done too!
I seems, you're a man of many talents


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

it is absolutely beautiful, man! thanks for sharing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I really spent days working on it, it has been coming out slowly, I've just seen its own shape when I found the chestnut branch. Cheers. Bob.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I love it mate, to good!


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Real nice!
...in the small thumbnail pics it looks like a spaceship.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mates!
Yes, it look like a spaceship....cheers. Bob


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Bob you are an artist, I really liked the design, is a spaceship or a slingshot?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You are a rising star Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Bob you are an artist, I really liked the design, is a spaceship or a slingshot?


LOL! Thanks Alfshooter. Actually she almost looks like a spaceship more than a slingshot, but shoots well, it's like a part of your hand.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

tubeman said:


> You are a rising star Bob


Thanks Tubeman, glad you like it. I just love making them. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats really cool, very nice!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Norwegian Wood said:


> Thats really cool, very nice!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Top shelf Bob, well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aldente! jeje!

Muy chula! el contraste de color y texturas muy chingón!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

philly said:


> Top shelf Bob, well done Bud.
> Philly


Thanks Philly, I'm just a lover of slingshot and I've really got to thank you all for teaching me. Cheers. Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Aldente! jeje!
> 
> Muy chula! el contraste de color y texturas muy chingón!


Chepo, gracias me siento honrado de recibir un cumplido de un maestro como usted. Hasta pronto amigo!


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh man! Look at the ROCK STAR !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Sofa King Lazy said:


> Oh man! Look at the ROCK STAR !


Thanks King, you make very nice works of art too.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Why didnt I see that before??? Its beautifull, a piece of art. Just love the ebony ˝eye˝. Looks amazing. Is it for sale? Because its my birthday soon and I would like to have it


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply amazing!!!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Bob, that is superlative design work! Looks very futuristic yet so very simple


----------

